# National Dog Day is Wednesday August 26th



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i just saw that too! Give your dog extra cuddles tomorrow..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine say tomorrow is Party Day!!! ROOO ROOO!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's DH's Birthday! I'll go hug the dogs!!! LOL


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah! I knew there was a reason I took vacation this week.

LOL. I like the way you think Kimm.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

That's the day we're getting Scarlet! =D How exciting!


----------

